# Draw weight



## 2GemsRanch (Jun 27, 2015)

My daughter is bow hunting now. She is pulling 46 pounds. Is this enough to use mechanical broadhead for deer? We hunt Webb county. Some of these deer are pretty thick in shoulder area


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

The fact that you are questioning at all would be a deal killer for me. I don't like mechanicals and I used to pull a 90 pound bow. 70 pound now....when I replace my bow will likely go with a 60.

Get some slick tricks and let her thwack em with confidence in yalls equipment.


----------



## BRH (May 11, 2011)

I would say no, and I agree that the slick tricks are a good way to go. Though I would be sure to get their "Razor Trick" as it is a cut on contact head. The Muzzy Phantom would be another good choice.


----------



## goldwingtiny (May 4, 2005)

^^^^^^^What they said. Put some "Slick" in her life, you won't be sorry.^^^^^^^


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

Both my daughters shoot that weight. I have them shooting heavy arrows with 2 blade cut on contact heads for max penetration. I can't say if there is enough energy for mechanicals, but my guess is she might loose an animsl


----------



## txjustin (Jun 3, 2009)

sgrem said:


> The fact that you are questioning at all would be a deal killer for me. I don't like mechanicals and I used to pull a 90 pound bow. 70 pound now....when I replace my bow will likely go with a 60.
> 
> Get some slick tricks and let her thwack em with confidence in yalls equipment.


THat's what I shoot. My bow is set at around 63lbs and it's plenty for what I need it for (whitetail).


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

txjustin said:


> THat's what I shoot. My bow is set at around 63lbs and it's plenty for what I need it for (whitetail).


I am sure your set up is great for you, but there is a big difference between 46 and 63 lbs. Plus I would guess she has a shorter draw length and thus shorter power stroke from her bow. I would say again, heavy arrow will also make a big difference.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Chunky said:


> I am sure your set up is great for you, but there is a big difference between 46 and 63 lbs. Plus I would guess she has a shorter draw length and thus shorter power stroke from her bow. I would say again, heavy arrow will also make a big difference.


Agreed. Heavy arrows always for hunting.


----------



## WADER13 (Jul 20, 2008)

Rage makes one for lighter draw weights. My ole lady shoots em and does well. I think she is at 45 lbs. but she's not shooting big South Texas deer either


----------



## Jared Bays (Feb 27, 2014)

You need to figure out how may ft.lbs of kinetic energy her bow is producing.

http://archerycalculator.com/archery-kinetic-energy-and-momentum-calculator/

And then she might be good with these.


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Muzzy Phantom


----------



## huntindad (Jul 9, 2011)

Chunky said:


> Both my daughters shoot that weight. I have them shooting heavy arrows with 2 blade cut on contact heads for max penetration. I can't say if there is enough energy for mechanicals, but my guess is she might loose an animsl


I agree with Chunky. 2 Blade cut on Contact would be my preference.


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

At 46lbs, I think that's a little light. Mechanicals might open and then again, they might not. Fixed blade will always cut.


----------



## Screeminreel (Jun 2, 2004)

My friends wife shoots 45# and uses the Razor Tricks with no issues. Her arrows are usually complete pass throughs on 150-180# deer.


----------



## Kirkbonds (Mar 28, 2016)

My wife shoots 48lbs, she shoots gold tip ultralight 600s with a innerloc 65 gr. Broadhead. She gets pass throughs, got pass through on a 268" nm bull elk, Booner antelope last year, 165" whitetail, 2 blk bear, 400" stag in new Zealand, and a lothird more animals.


----------



## Txsparky (Jun 21, 2009)

My stepdaughter wants to start deer hunting. What draw weight is the minimum recommended for a fixed blade. She is only pulling 20# but I need to upgrade her. is 40# sufficient?


----------



## Kirkbonds (Mar 28, 2016)

40 lbs is plenty with the right setup. I took my daughter to Namibia Africa bow hunting when she was 12. She killed plains game with a gold tip 600 ultralight arrow and a 65 steel force two blade broadhead. No pass throughs, but the broadhead was always sticking out the other side.


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

Depending on what you are after, you may can go a few pounds under 40. Hill country 90 lb deer and hogs. I would not recommend shooting a 300 lb boar. The secret is shot placement with a heavy and very sharp arrow. 

There is no longer a legal minimum wt, I was a little bit involved when that changed a few years back.


----------



## artofficial (Oct 3, 2005)

Give her some Magnus stingers...even if it's enough to shoot mechanicals, hard to beat a fail safe razor on the business end of the arrow


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

I am going to add to my post, in case the OP comes back or for others.

If she is shooting 20 lbs and having fun, I would let her shoot rabbits, squirrels, etc...

That is after all hunting, and tons of fun. My own opinion would be to get her to at least 35 lbs at her draw length for shooting a Texas deer.

I think if you can slowly increase her weight by a pound or two at a time...every few weeks if she is shooting...she will get there pretty quickly.


----------

